# datsun 510 wagon lsd rear end info!!!



## napzdime (Jun 30, 2008)

i hate a 71 datsun 510 wagon and i want to put a lsd rear end in it without swapping over to independant rear end.

what should i look for that i can get cheap at the junk yard?


----------

